# The Tortoise Who Lost His Shell



## Quick (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi all, I hope every one is keeping safe and well during these times ? I‘ve written a children’s book which I thought I would share with you all ... 

It’s called “The Tortoise Who Lost His Shell” and, as the title suggest, it’s about a little tortoise who loses his shell. He is saved by the kindness of another tortoise and together they share a shell. Soon their friendship turns into love, but it isn’t long until duty comes calling and separates this pair. How will the little tortoise survive? 

I wanted to write a thought provoking story that is enjoyed by adults and children alike. It teaches the values of kindness, friendship, duty, loss and ultimately a non-traditional love. 

I am delighted that my story has been so well received since it’s publication. I have been particularly touched by how moved children have been by the story. 

It is available to purchase on Amazon. 

Here (if you are from the UK):
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08LG3GY47/?tag=

Here (from outside the UK): 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08LG3GY47/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

Hopefully these links work, failing that you can search for the title of my book in the Amazon search bar. 

Keep safe everyone! And thank you for taking the time to read this thread.

With warmest regards,
Callum


----------

